# Gun inspections in Oklahoma



## KenpoTex (Aug 23, 2008)

> Oklahoma police investigating the shooting deaths of two girls have told area residents with guns to bring them in for a test to determine whether they were used in the attack, sparking concern among those who own guns for hunting and self-defense.
> 
> According to reports in the Tulsa World the *Oklahoma State Bureau of Investigation sent letters to members of the community who were registered as owning .40-caliber handguns suggesting they voluntarily bring in their gun or guns for a test.*
> 
> *The individuals who were "invited" to bring their guns in but didn't now will be included in the ongoing investigation,* as well as people who were identified by former owners as having purchased that type of weapon recently, authorities said


http://www.worldnetdaily.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=72906

This is absolute BS! Based on what is said in the article, it seems that Ok LEO's are using 4473's (the yellow form) to find people who own these weapons (the only way I can think of that they were able to come up with a list) If that's the case, it's totally illegal as the NICS is not supposed to be a registry (like anyone with a brain believes that ). 
Anyone who would volutarily bring their weapon in for testing is an idiot.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 23, 2008)

The Brits and Austies have done this for years. Demand everyone who owns certian guns on the 'list' to bring them forward. Lately they have demanded DNA test of a males in localities to find rapest to.

If I was asked this in Texas I'd tell them to go take a hike. If they say then I would be on the 'suspect' list, well they can go ahead to put me on it. If I know were I was when the incident happned, and I have a solid alibi, then they have nothing and I don't care what list they have.

I do not think there is any registration in Oklahoma, but what the cops want is an excellent reason not to have registration.

And one more thing. Do you guys know you can get a second barrel for your glock? Glock .40 barrels are sold all over the internet. In fact most guns that don't have fixed barrels you will find replacement barrels to be bought easy on the net or by mail (or even in shops!) So any killer could just swap barrels before their deed, then swap them back (and pick up the brass) and that makes this investigation so stupid.

What the cops are doing is lame and despirate. They have no leads so they are trying to shake down anyone they can using a shotgun (no pun intended) approach.

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 23, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> And one more thing. Do you guys know you can get a second barrel for your glock? Glock .40 barrels are sold all over the internet. In fact most guns that don't have fixed barrels you will find replacement barrels to be bought easy on the net or by mail (or even in shops!) *So any killer could just swap barrels before their deed, then swap them back (and pick up the brass) and that makes this investigation so stupid.*


 There are even easier ways than that to change the "ballistic signature," just goes to show how dumb this whole thing is...


----------



## chinto (Aug 24, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> http://www.worldnetdaily.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=72906
> 
> This is absolute BS! Based on what is said in the article, it seems that Ok LEO's are using 4473's (the yellow form) to find people who own these weapons (the only way I can think of that they were able to come up with a list) If that's the case, it's totally illegal as the NICS is not supposed to be a registry (like anyone with a brain believes that ).
> Anyone who would voluntarily bring their weapon in for testing is an idiot.


sounds like a time that some of them should not only not bring in the weapon they own... but file charges for misuse of the information and violation of federal law and conspiracy to do so..


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 26, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> http://www.worldnetdaily.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=72906
> 
> This is absolute BS! Based on what is said in the article, it seems that Ok LEO's are using 4473's (the yellow form) to find people who own these weapons (the only way I can think of that they were able to come up with a list) If that's the case, it's totally illegal as the NICS is not supposed to be a registry (like anyone with a brain believes that ).
> Anyone who would volutarily bring their weapon in for testing is an idiot.


 How did they come up with that NICS list indeed!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 26, 2008)

chinto said:


> sounds like a time that some of them should not only not bring in the weapon they own... But file charges for misuse of the information and violation of federal law and conspiracy to do so..


 exactly!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 26, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> The Brits and Austies have done this for years. Demand everyone who owns certian guns on the 'list' to bring them forward. Lately they have demanded DNA test of a males in localities to find rapest to.
> 
> If I was asked this in Texas I'd tell them to go take a hike. If they say then I would be on the 'suspect' list, well they can go ahead to put me on it. If I know were I was when the incident happned, and I have a solid alibi, then they have nothing and I don't care what list they have.
> 
> ...


 As if the guy who shot the girls is even the LEGAL OWNER of the .40 in the first place.  Of course no one would STEAL a gun to commit a murder.

Hell, if they're so desperate to solve this murder they could probably do so if they suspended the rest of the Bill of Rights as well.


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 26, 2008)

Most people, gun owners or not, don't really know their rights.  It wouldn't surprise me at all if plenty of people showed up, including quite a few who want to help catch the bad guy and can't think through the longer term consequences.  Handcuffs would be involved before I would ever submit to such a test.  The realization that most of my neighbors don't feel the same way goes a long way towards explaining the erosions in our rights we have seen over the last few decades.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 27, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> Most people, gun owners or not, don't really know their rights.  It wouldn't surprise me at all if plenty of people showed up, including quite a few who want to help catch the bad guy and can't think through the longer term consequences.  Handcuffs would be involved before I would ever submit to such a test.  The realization that most of my neighbors don't feel the same way goes a long way towards explaining the erosions in our rights we have seen over the last few decades.


 You want my guns show up with a warrant......and it better be a DAMN GOOD ONE!  Because I will due my dead level best to sue the department applying for the warrant, the prosecutor that assisted and the judge that signed it in to complete destitute POVERTY!


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 27, 2008)

Come on now...  All they have to do is hope that the criminals will decide to have respect for the law, and that they'll comply!  Maybe a few rounds of singing Kumbayah, and a few mugs of herbal tea thrown in, could help! 

Anyone could easily defeat ballistic fingerprinting simply by changing out the barrel, swapping the firing pin, and replacing the extractor, any of which takes at most, a few minutes.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 27, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> http://www.worldnetdaily.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=72906
> 
> This is absolute BS! Based on what is said in the article, it seems that Ok LEO's are using 4473's (the yellow form) to find people who own these weapons (the only way I can think of that they were able to come up with a list) If that's the case, it's totally illegal as the NICS is not supposed to be a registry (like anyone with a brain believes that ).
> Anyone who would volutarily bring their weapon in for testing is an idiot.


 

 That has got to be up there on one of the stupidest things I've ever heard,lol.


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 27, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Anyone could easily defeat ballistic fingerprinting simply by changing out the barrel, swapping the firing pin, and replacing the extractor, any of which takes at most, a few minutes.



Or just firing a whole bunch of rounds.  I didn't even know until recently how iffy ballistic fingerprinting as a science really is.  Sort of like how the general public thinks "lie detectors" are reliable.


----------

